# CED: 2006-04-12 - Networking



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

At first I thought about making this into to pieces:
Network between DirecTV equipment
&
Network with "other" equipment....

But decided just to leave it as networking.

Previous CED's
----------------------------------------------------

2006-03-16: - Prioritizier / Scheduler 
2006-03-17: - FindBy 
2006-03-20: - Confirmation and Other Dialogs boxes 
2006-03-23: - Trick Play (FF/RW and others) 
2006-03-29: - Active Content 
2006-04-05 - GUI Enhancements 

Future IDEA Thread
----------------------------------------------------
 Ideas for future CED's


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I would like to see things such as the following.

1. Transfer between boxes.
2. Transfers to my PC.
3. Remote schduling and conflict resolution on networked boxes.
4. Order PPV via Network so no phone is ever needed for anything.
5. Ability to use a web interface to schedule, configure, delete programs on my boxes.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agree with everything Clint said.

Also, make sure it will support multiple of any particular unit (e.g., 3 R15's plus an HR10-250, plus a D11, etc.). Ability to use web interface to schedule, configure, delete on any/all (as applicable).

Carl


----------



## sgt-spam (Mar 17, 2006)

The first thing I did when I got my first R15 was connect my Linksys USB network adapter.

The R15 immediately found it, grabbed an IP address, and was able to talk over my internet connection. I was actually pretty impressed with this until I tried to USE the R15. Talk about horrible performance... The remote was basically non-responsive.

Removing the network adapter fixed all that.


I guess that means I'd like to see better overall system performance when a NIC is attached.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

You are the first person to ever report even getting the nic to pull an IP. So far, the USB ports have essentially been totally inactive - they provide power but do nothing else.

When you say "was able to talk over my internet connection", just exactly what do you mean? 

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I am going to have to re-test my NIC I have connected to my R15.
It would definently be a change since testing it on release day in Novemeber


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

sgt-spam said:


> The first thing I did when I got my first R15 was connect my Linksys USB network adapter.
> 
> The R15 immediately found it, grabbed an IP address, and was able to talk over my internet connection. I was actually pretty impressed with this until I tried to USE the R15. Talk about horrible performance... The remote was basically non-responsive.
> 
> ...


Which Linksys are you using? I tried a Netgear FA-120 and a DLink DUB-E100. The FA-120 showed power but neither had any activity.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

sgt-spam said:


> The first thing I did when I got my first R15 was connect my Linksys USB network adapter.
> 
> The R15 immediately found it, grabbed an IP address, and was able to talk over my internet connection.


Which version of the R15 - 300 or 500? Which software?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

The year of release for movies! So strange they don't have that in there, kind of annoying when your click is full of trivia mongroels< did I spell that right?


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

mkmhr said:


> The year of release for movies! So strange they don't have that in there, kind of annoying when your click is full of trivia mongroels< did I spell that right?


HUH?????


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

MikeW said:


> HUH?????


My thoughts exactly. Is he replying to ME?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I think mkmhr's suggestion is posted in the wrong CED. I think he's asking for the info to show the year of release for movies. Maybe better suited for the GUI CED.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

But that's already listed.?.?.?


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

This is getting confusing. I'm not sure if Wolffpack is responding to my comment or the one by mkmhr. Maybe Earl could clean this up a little so we can get back to the subject.


----------



## TheTooleMan (Apr 9, 2006)

The R15 has two USB component cable connectors with the "computer" jack. This is the same kind of port on my computer, and I would use a "component" cable to connect to a camcorder, digital camera, or printer with a different type of cable end. I don't have a cable with two "computer" ends, or I would have connected the R15 to my PC by now to see what would happen. 

Has anyone else actually tried to connect the R15 or R11 to a PC?


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

My bad, wrong discussion,, won't happen again:lol:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

TheTooleMan said:


> Has anyone else actually tried to connect the R15 or R11 to a PC?


With the expection of sgt-spam no one else has any luck. Hopefully he will clue us in to what he is using.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Wolffpack said:


> But that's already listed.?.?.?


That was in reference to qwerty's interpretation to mkmhr's question. Movie release years are already out there.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

TheTooleMan said:


> Has anyone else actually tried to connect the R15 or R11 to a PC?


I've attached a USB Link Cable from my PC to the R15 with no luck. My PC reported it as "D3", which I understand to mean "No ones home". It couldn't read any header/descriptive info from the R15's USB port.

I also tried two USB Network adapters with no luck.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Web scheduling, multiroom, transfer? They should (could) have had this years ago. How about raising the bar a bit, being able to *view* your recordings anywhere you have a device with an Internet connection.

http://biz.yahoo.com/prnews/060413/sfth020.html?.v=52


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> The year of release for movies! So strange they don't have that in there, kind of annoying when your click is full of trivia mongroels< did I spell that right?


To answer the question, however: No, you didn't spell mongrels right, and you didn't spell 'clique' right, either.

Oh, and I cunkur with Clint's list.....


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Actually, what I was speaking of was in the MY VOD, the movies release year does not display. Only when you view it in the guide. Anyways, back on track with you guys, I know nothing in the realms of networking yet as compared to you guys (spelling too). I really enjoy learning more and more from this board day after day. Thanks Guys, and hey again Wolffpack, MikeW & Tooleman sorry about the monkey wrench in the focus continuem of your board here. Peace.


----------



## 4mula1 (Apr 21, 2006)

walters said:


> Web scheduling, multiroom, transfer? They should (could) have had this years ago. How about raising the bar a bit, being able to *view* your recordings anywhere you have a device with an Internet connection.


That would be awesome right there. Having a built in Slingbox would be very nice.

I also have to agree with the web scheduling and multiroom transfer.


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

No one has properly answered this, so I will do it.

You can not connect two USB "A" connectors to each other and expect them to talk to each other. We have dealt with this on the Dish-DVR 522. You can only connect a USB "A" computer connector to a USB "B" device connector.

It is enirely possible that only a specific model LinkSys USB network adaptor will work. However it is more likely that sgt-spam "seagulled" the thread with bogus information. He has not been back to respond so he isn't serious about seeing a resolution.

2c


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

canekid said:


> No one has properly answered this, so I will do it.
> You can not connect two USB "A" connectors to each other and expect them to talk to each other. We have dealt with this on the Dish-DVR 522. You can only connect a USB "A" computer connector to a USB "B" device connector.


Well, in some cases you can use something like this to connect an A to an A:
http://www.usbgear.com/link/index.html


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

ApK said:


> Well, in some cases you can use something like this to connect an A to an A:
> http://www.usbgear.com/link/index.html


That's the same type of device I tried with no luck.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

canekid said:


> You can not connect two USB "A" connectors to each other and expect them to talk to each other. We have dealt with this on the Dish-DVR 522. You can only connect a USB "A" computer connector to a USB "B" device connector.


Why is that? Is it similar to a straight vs a crossover cable for CAT5?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Why is that? Is it similar to a straight vs a crossover cable for CAT5?


The device I linked does a similar thing in concept, but not in practice. It's not just switching wires around like in a crossover cable. A USB Host (with an A connector) is a totally different animal than a USB Device (with a B connector).
The 'cable' that I linked is really a bridging device built into a cable.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> The device I linked does a similar thing in concept, but not in practice. It's not just switching wires around like in a crossover cable. A USB Host (with an A connector) is a totally different animal than a USB Device (with a B connector).
> The 'cable' that I linked is really a bridging device built into a cable.


Weird, I always thought that the differnet connectors where just for different devices (like a B is better for a camera since it's smaller). So using an adaptors on a USB cable wouldn't work? What is there now 3 standard USB connectors A,B, and (C?)?


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Weird, I always thought that the differnet connectors where just for different devices (like a B is better for a camera since it's smaller). So using an adaptors on a USB cable wouldn't work? What is there now 3 standard USB connectors A,B, and (C?)?


Check usb.org for more than you ever wanted to know.

Off the top of my head, I know there's A, B, Mini-A, Mini-B and Mini-AB. Most of the other types I've seen are proprietary...very annoying.

ApK


----------



## canekid (Mar 30, 2004)

It is a "B" device on both ends, with 2 virtual network cards and bridged in the middle. It states that it does not require driver, however I really believe it is using a pre-built in driver on Windows. IE: USB mass storage.

Therefor, you would have to see some driver pre-existing on the R15 to make this work, an unlikely posiblity.

There is talk of DirecTV to Go, where you could transfer information from the R15 to a stand-alone handheld video device or a laptop with MCE.

Maybe when that is available the bridged cable could work, but not by design on D*'s part.

I believe that the way things will go, is a sudo IRD network over COAX for sharing content in house holds with multible receivers, and Eithernet with USB adaptor. There is only so much you can connect to the R15, because there is also talk of external HDD upgrades/add-ons via USB. D* is going to pick one or two things given 2 USB ports and that's it.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

ApK said:


> Check usb.org for more than you ever wanted to know.
> 
> Off the top of my head, I know there's A, B, Mini-A, Mini-B and Mini-AB. Most of the other types I've seen are proprietary...very annoying.
> 
> ApK


Thanks for the link. Always love learning new things. And here I thought USB was a simple cable:lol:


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Clint Lamor said:


> I would like to see things such as the following.
> 
> 1. Transfer between boxes.
> 2. Transfers to my PC.
> ...


Except for #4, sounds like what I used to be able to do on the Replay boxes I had a couple of years ago.


----------



## dvrblogger (Jan 11, 2005)

RAD said:


> Except for #4, sounds like what I used to be able to do on the Replay boxes I had a couple of years ago.


The current R15 do not even support the remote commands supported by other DIRECTV boxes (such as D11). If any NIC obtained an IP address it is not a result of any software running on the R15 at least not yet.


----------

